# Electronic Smart Gun



## RBaddorf (Mar 20, 2005)

http://www.metalstorm.com/04_electronic_prototype.html

Anybody have any inside information on this?  Does anyone think this will ever make it to the market?

Ron


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 20, 2005)

no inside info..just some thoughts....  Having had electronic gear fail me on scene time and time again I'll go with no thanks, I'll stick with 100 year old technology on my hip.  
The "user specific" BS is pushed by some gun control advocates; I belive Jersey stipulates that x number of years after that type of weapon (eg code ring/finger print/etc.) makes it to the market place that will be the only type of handgun legal for sale in the state (I'm not 100% on where I read that, so don't take it as gospel).
I often get teased because I carry two lights on my gun belt when working after hours.  Oh well; anyone ever have a battery die while searching a house or on a car stop?  How about drop a light and break a bulb filament?  Anyone want to take these chances with a side arm?
There is a target rifle made, I think, by Kriko (spelling) which uses conventional .22 ammo, but instead of a firing pin essentially spot welds the rim, igniting the priming.  Allows for faster lock time, no friction in moving parts, etc.  All of which is fine for a range gun.
Excuse any rambling, been sick all weekend with multiple call outs (and yes, I had electronics fail on me)


----------



## RBaddorf (Mar 20, 2005)

Those are some of the reasons why I was asking if it would ever make it to market.  Seems like a higher chance of failure from rough handling than a standard weapon.  I heard the same thing about NJ.  If it is going to be the only thing authorized for sale in NJ in the future, do you think a few hundred bucks for stock would be a waste?  MTSX right now is $2.91 a share. I think it was up to $8 something last year.


----------



## Will Bourland (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought I was the only guy that has too many flashlights on his belt. I am all for new technology but you have to have a reliable back up. My agency just got Tazers about a year ago. Great tool but I think people are going to trust in that too much and forget about thier other tools. I will NEVER trust 100% in something that takes batterys


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm with Chad (dearnis) on this one.

A service weapon should be simple and reliable. Gadgets are cool, but a life saving service weapon should be simple to use under combat stress, and as reliable as possible.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 21, 2005)

Murphys Law.

http://dmawww.epfl.ch/roso.mosaic/dm/murphy.html (note #13)

AND

http://www.geocities.com/Pentagon/4914/Murphys_Law_of_Combat.html


Johnson's First Law: 
When any mechanical contrivance fails, it will do so at the most inconvenient possible time.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 21, 2005)

lol...I liked:

72. The complexity of a weapon is inversely proportional to the IQ of the weapon's operator.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 21, 2005)

I wouldn't buy stock based on a lock on sales to the 37 gun owners who have not yet left new jersey.  In all seriousness, the company will probably be able to pull some serious homeland security related grant funding  for a few years, but I don't think the product will ever have much to offer.


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 21, 2005)

More info- would NEVER want to trust my life to this BS.



> Public release date: 16-Dec-2004
> [ Print Article | E-mail Article | Close Window ]
> 
> Contact: Sheryl Weinstein
> ...


----------



## Tgace (Apr 21, 2005)

Tragedy waiting to happen.....


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 21, 2005)

Indeed.


----------



## bignick (Apr 21, 2005)

Interesting to see how it handles changes in the user's grip and so forth...as in what if you're under stress or end up in a situation where you're not holding it exactly like you would under optimal conditions.

I study computers, sit in front of one for most of my waking day, trust them to do a lot of stuff for me...but I wouldn't let them decide if I am who I really am and should be able to fire my gun if needed...


----------



## dubljay (Apr 21, 2005)

I am curious to see how well the sophisticated electronics that make it work would stand up everyday use seen by LEO.  How often do LEOs go to the range? Can the electronics withstand the shock and vibrations of that much use? What happens if it gets dropped?  They have a LONG way to go before they could sell this to me.


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 22, 2005)

> How often do LEOs go to the range?



On average?  Only  the mandatory few times a year.  The greater concern for an  LEO gun is the banging around, exposure to weather, neglect, and other abuse.    (Check any area frequented by cops; note the dents and dings at waist/hip level).
And I agree, they have a very long way to go.  Like Star Wars far.


----------

